# η Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης έφερε/έκανε ανατροπή χθές.



## eno2

Hi,

<η Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης έφερε/έκανε ανατροπή χθές.>. What does that mean?
Yesterday, that must have been the 30 of may.
The person who said that told me that he meant 'Real Madrid came behind yesterday'
I don't understand that.
Normally it's 'came from behind' and not 'came behind'.
I suppose they came from behind to win?
Is that so?


----------



## Perseas

I don't know what's the game, but this can be an example: Real found themselves 2 goals down at halftime, but during the second half they came back and finally they won 3-2. This is called "ανατροπή".


----------



## eno2

Yes, that's what I thought it was (I don't watch nor follow football) but the Greek person explained what he said in Greek to me , in supposedly wrong  English, as  meaning 'Real come behind' .
I asked him what that 'Real come from behind' is supposed to mean, ad he said 'look it up in google'
Google gives only 'come from behind'


----------



## Perseas

eno2 said:


> Yes, that's what I thought it was (I don't watch nor follow football) but the Greek person explained what he said in Greek to me , in supposedly wrong  English, as  meaning 'Real come behind' .


Yes, I think that "come behind" is wrong here. Maybe he meant "come back".


----------



## eno2

Well yes, come back or coming from behind. Come back is more like equalize, coming from behind is win. No?


----------



## Helleno File

eno2 said:


> Well yes, come back or coming from behind. Come back is more like equalize, coming from behind is win. No?


I'd never thought about it before, but I think that is exactly what we mean in English. Except that coming from behind can also be going ahead,  but not winning yet, although you would definitely say it if your team won!


----------



## eno2

The thing is he wrote ' Real Madrid came behind yesterday η Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης έφερε/έκανε ανατροπή χθές.'  Came- past tense. Instead of 'came from behind'
Anyhow, The Greek phrase means they overturned the situation, coming from behind to win, that is. Not 'they came behind'.


----------



## Yiagos

Mπάρμπα  (in this case sounds like dude/buddy, actually μπάρμπας means uncle) *εδώ <=* για παράδειγμα έγινε ανατροπή χθες.
Στο πρώτο ημίχρονο (first half) έχανε η Ιταλία ενώ στο δεύτερο (second one) το έφερε τούμπα/έκανε ανατροπή.
H ανατροπή είναι ουσιαστικό με πληθυντικό 
π.χ. η Κλαμπ Μπριζ κάνει τακτικά ανατροπές (Club Brugge - a Belgian team)
Το αντίστοιχο ρήμα είναι ανατρέπω 
Χθές η Ιταλία ανέτρεψε το εις βάρος της αποτέλεσμα στο 2ο ημίχρονο

*=> Click* to read the English specifics 
Kαι να μην ξεχνάς, άλλο πράγμα η Αγγλική κι άλλο η Ελληνική έχουν κι ομοιότητες (similarities) αλλά αρκετές διαφορές (many differences) 


Ηere some football terms   
Draw (ισοπαλία)
Βet (στοίχημα)
Place a bet (or simply bet the verb one) στοιχηματίζω
Bookmaker (στοιχηματική εταιρεία)
Addicted gambler (εθισμένος τζογαδόρος)
Referee (διαιτητής)
Coach (προπονητής)
Favorite (φαβορί - δυνατή ομάδα)
Fixed match/wicked game - Chris Isaak LOL (στημένο παιχνίδι)
Fair play (τίμιο - καθαρό ματς)

Αρκετά ως εδώ, τα υπόλοιπα κατ' ιδίαν 

*P. S.*
Aναστροφέας (inverter) is an electrical/electronic circuit (ηλεκτρικό/ηλεκτρονικό κύκλωμα) in air conditions (κλιματιστικά)


----------



## Αγγελος

In general, of course, ανατροπή means 'upset', 'overthrow'.
Aνατρεπόμενο = dump truck.


----------



## eno2

Something like this?


----------



## Αγγελος

Yes!


----------



## Librarian44

Boys! Ανατροπή can be used to express other things, not just football! For instance in a novel you have lots of plot twists (ανατροπές). In history we have ανατροπή of a ruler who gets overthrown (ανατρέπεται) by his successor. Or the complete change of the Government's policy can be an ανατροπή. Ανατροπή has in it the element of surprise, it describes something unexpected, when everything gets upside down. To tell the truth I don't see what ανατροπή has to do with coming from behind. At least in my Greek it never has that meaning.


----------



## Perseas

Librarian44 said:


> Boys! Ανατροπή can be used to express other things, not just football!


Sure but the context here is football:


eno2 said:


> <η Ρεάλ Μαδρίτης έφερε/έκανε ανατροπή χθές.>. What does that mean?





Librarian44 said:


> Ανατροπή has in it the element of surprise, it describes something unexpected, when everything gets upside down. To tell the truth I don't see what ανατροπή has to do with coming from behind. At least in my Greek it never has that meaning.


When in football 0-2 becomes 3-2, you can speak of "ανατροπή", because there is the element of "upside-down".


----------

